# Remember when Playing in Surf Cup was Special.....



## SOCCERMINION (Jul 18, 2017)

Well at least My DD had the opportunity to play in Surf Cup back in the Day when it meant something special. Back when it was Best of the Best and there was only 1 or 2 flights and the teams that came, deserved to be there...
2014 Surf Cup- 180 Girls teams total invited, all age groups
https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/event.aspx?EventID=37325
2017 Surf Cup- 434 Girls Teams Total invited, all age groups.
https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/event.aspx?EventID=59034

Back in the day, "Winning Surf Cup" proved your team was "The Best of the Best" in your age group. 
Now it seems the DA bracket is "Play to Play" and the 2nd-4th tier brackets are "Win and Wonder".


----------



## Dominic (Jul 18, 2017)

Both my kids played in Surf Cup, and one made it to a Monday Final. It had a special feel back then. I miss Surf Cup when you guys start talking about it.


----------



## younothat (Jul 18, 2017)

Just getting in was special;  had to finish in the top 4 for State/Nt cup or be a previous tournament winner.    Thanksgiving one was easier to get into and some would play in that w/ hopes of punching a ticket for the summer one.

When Soccerloco and Oside came on line things changed somewhat and the event became so big that you no longer knew most of the teams.  Before that I thought there was only 1 flight when my kids where U11's,  there was no short sided or anything other than  11v11  when it was called Surf Cup XXX... like the Superbowl or Something.   12 Teams,  three brackets;   winners plus one wildcard advanced.

Think we still have one  or more of the champs jackets on a coat rack somewhere, even though I doubt they still fit, my son wore his out and when I asked him about getting rid of it last time he still wanted to hang on it for some reason?.

Still special when you make the finals even now but is a bit different,  Now that the DA brackets no longer do the trophy, jacket,  medal deal seems like just another showcase, a very expensive one at that.


----------



## forsomuch (Jul 19, 2017)

It's not about winning it's about development and college scholarships. How un-progressive of you to want to win and play only against teams that want to win.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jul 19, 2017)

I remember watching TV "back in the Day when it meant something special".  Black and white picture.  Seven different channels.   It was Best of the Best with only a handful of shows to choose from.   Those shows deserved to be there.  Times change.... just saying...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I remember watching TV "back in the Day when it meant something special".  Black and white picture.  Seven different channels.   It was Best of the Best with only a handful of shows to choose from.   Those shows deserved to be there.  Times change.... just saying...


Loved Bonanza and The Rifleman.


----------



## younothat (Jul 19, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Loved Bonanza and The Rifleman.


Youth soccer has grown in leaps and bounds since the "B&W" days    When everybody "knew your name",  small home town clubs where the norm before the merges, affiliates,  and mega clubs spread out far and wide.  Tournaments, new alphabetic soup of leagues every year,  the one thing that is constant is change, but who could have guessed?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2017)

younothat said:


> Youth soccer has grown in leaps and bounds since the "B&W" days    When everybody "knew your name",  small home town clubs where the norm before the merges, affiliates,  and mega clubs spread out far and wide.  Tournaments, new alphabetic soup of leagues every year,  the one thing that is constant is change, but who could have guessed?


To funny! Agree! Everything is to big. Love the Cheers reference. My favorite is, "Hey Norm".


----------



## outside! (Jul 19, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I remember watching TV "back in the Day when it meant something special".  Black and white picture.  Seven different channels.   It was Best of the Best with only a handful of shows to choose from.   Those shows deserved to be there.  Times change.... just saying...


You had SEVEN channels?!!! Did you get overuse injuries from turning the knob? We moved often and many times we had one channel and we never had more than four (CBS, NBC, ABC and PBS).


----------



## younothat (Jul 19, 2017)

outside! said:


> You had SEVEN channels?!!! Did you get overuse injuries from turning the knob? We moved often and many times we had one channel and we never had more than four (CBS, NBC, ABC and PBS).


UHF man the bottom knob still worked but the TV at our House looked like this  when "Tube" meant something else.  Besides the early morning weekend cartoons can't recall watching much else besides wild world of sports regularly


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jul 19, 2017)

Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom, followed by the Disney Sunday Night Movie


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom, followed by the Disney Sunday Night Movie


Thanks for reminding me of those shows! TV did hold so much more meaning then. It's just fast food these days.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2017)

younothat said:


> UHF man the bottom knob still worked but the TV at our House looked like this  when "Tube" meant something else.  Besides the early morning weekend cartoons can't recall watching much else besides wild world of sports regularly


We had an RCA tv with remote and pong. As well 7 main channels and few others that were in Spanish. That's till ON TV came into existence.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 19, 2017)

outside! said:


> You had SEVEN channels?!!! Did you get overuse injuries from turning the knob? We moved often and many times we had one channel and we never had more than four (CBS, NBC, ABC and PBS).


What no Ktla KCOP KHJ and KTTV?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 19, 2017)

I also remember when playing on a "club" soccer team meant something.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jul 19, 2017)

Surf  Cup basically turned into any other big "National Tournament" ie - Dallas Cup.  The only bracket that means anything is the top bracket - which is "Best of the Best". Last year was the last year we can really crown a "Best of the Best" for the olders.  Now A non-DA club that wins a lower level bracket can say they could have beaten the DA winner... Hey can't blame Surf they need a revenue stream to fund DA.  Also kind of reminds me of American Idol (Surf Cup) and Silverlakes ( The Voice), eventually someone/something wants to take your spot.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2017)

outside! said:


> You had SEVEN channels?!!! Did you get overuse injuries from turning the knob? We moved often and many times we had one channel and we never had more than four (CBS, NBC, ABC and PBS).


For our first TV, we had one channel, WRGB Channel 4, broadcasting from Schenectady, NY, created by General Electric so people would have a reason to buy TV sets.  And it was only on a few hours a day.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 19, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> We had an RCA tv with remote and pong. As well 7 main channels and few others that were in Spanish. That's till ON TV came into existence.


My Dad worked for ON TV and helped launch them. Some nice perks were courtside seats at the Forum.  I think I still have a copy of their first movie guide, I believe Funny Lady was the cover...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> My Dad worked for ON TV and helped launch them. Some nice perks were courtside seats at the Forum.  I think I still have a copy of their first movie guide, I believe Funny Lady was the cover...


Looked forward to getting the guide every month. You could see what movies were showing on what days.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jul 19, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Looked forward to getting the guide every month. You could see what movies were showing on what days.


What no Z channel?? This post severely left topic... going to Gemco and Zody's after this post....


----------



## outside! (Jul 19, 2017)

SOCCERMINION said:


> Well at least My DD had the opportunity to play in Surf Cup back in the Day when it meant something special. Back when it was Best of the Best and there was only 1 or 2 flights and the teams that came, deserved to be there...
> 2014 Surf Cup- 180 Girls teams total invited, all age groups
> https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/event.aspx?EventID=37325
> 2017 Surf Cup- 434 Girls Teams Total invited, all age groups.
> ...


Thanks for the reminder! 2014 was the year DD's non-ECNL team made the finals and beat Surf ECNL team along the way 2-0. Back on topic?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2017)

outside! said:


> Thanks for the reminder! 2014 was the year DD's non-ECNL team made the finals and beat Surf ECNL team along the way 2-0. Back on topic?


Sure, I suppose. Back on topic. But not before I drop by Millers Outpost to pick up a pair OP shorts.


----------



## outside! (Jul 19, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Sure, I suppose. Back on topic. But not before I drop by Millers Outpost to pick up a pair OP shorts.


As long as you don't wear them with an Izod shirt, too preppy.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 19, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Sure, I suppose. Back on topic. But not before I drop by Millers Outpost to pick up a pair OP shorts.


OP shorts? Original Poster shorts?



outside! said:


> As long as you don't wear them with an Izod shirt, too preppy.


Or that bitchin Members Only jacket....too much style.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> OP shorts? Original Poster shorts?
> 
> 
> Or that bitchin Members Only jacket....too much style.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 19, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


>


You pulled those out of your drawer didn't you?!?!?


----------



## younothat (Jul 19, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> OP shorts? Original Poster shorts?


Ocean Pacific, skate & beachwear before it went mainstream
https://www.op.com/

Corduroy was big back in the day,  Last forever, still have a pair but might be a bit short and tight unless I hit the treadmill more often.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 19, 2017)

Dominic said:


> Both my kids played in Surf Cup, and one made it to a Monday Final. It had a special feel back then. I miss Surf Cup when you guys start talking about it.


My kid played there, and made it to the semis, then the final, and lost, and finally won the whole thing.
It was the ultimate.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 19, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom, followed by the Disney Sunday Night Movie


You're an old geezer.


----------



## Round (Jul 19, 2017)

My daughter scored twice at Surf cup, each year she played, back when it seamed to matter, probably never did.  Did then, doesn't now.  Does to me.


----------



## Fact (Jul 19, 2017)

Round said:


> My daughter scored twice at Surf cup, each year she played, back when it seamed to matter, probably never did.  Did then, doesn't now.  Does to me.


You are by far the best poster. I love all your cryptic messages.  They really make me think and put this whole thing in perspective.  Don't be shy just because your dd graduated. You have a lot to offer.


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 19, 2017)

outside! said:


> Thanks for the reminder! 2014 was the year DD's non-ECNL team made the finals and beat Surf ECNL team along the way 2-0. Back on topic?


More kids than ever are playing soccer.  Foot skills are getting better, kids are watching soccer on TV, the game is improving.  There are now more out of state teams going to Surf Cup with some really great players. The best teams are still going.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 20, 2017)

outside! said:


> You had SEVEN channels?!!! Did you get overuse injuries from turning the knob? We moved often and many times we had one channel and we never had more than four (CBS, NBC, ABC and PBS).


Don't forget adjusting the antenna in order to get a clearer picture.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 20, 2017)

My youngest DD guested on my oldest DDs team for Surf Cup. Somewhere I have a picture of her going in for her older sister.  They gave each other a high five as they ran by each other but the expression on my oldest DDs face was priceless.


----------



## GoWest (Jul 20, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> More kids than ever are playing soccer.  Foot skills are getting better, kids are watching soccer on TV, the game is improving.  There are now more out of state teams going to Surf Cup with some really great players. The best teams are still going.


I remember hearing a DOC from an out-of-state club (not a good one but their application is consistently accepted to help populate the B and lower brackets) say if they made sure to participate in the Surf Thanksgiving tournament they would he assured of an invite to the "Best of the Best" Surf Cup. I'm not really sure that "todays" Surf Cup is a special as "yesterdays" Surf Cup.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 20, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> but the expression on my oldest DDs face was priceless.


Happy or sad?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 20, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Happy or sad?


More like "really?!"


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 20, 2017)

I remember when I was 20 pounds lighter and gas was under $1 a gallon.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jul 20, 2017)

I remember being the remote!  My dad calling me to change the channel.  Then hold the attenna so the reception was clearer.


----------



## GoWest (Jul 20, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> I remember when I was 20 pounds lighter and gas was under $1 a gallon.


Just 20? .....


----------



## younothat (Jul 20, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I remember being the remote!  My dad calling me to change the channel.  Then hold the attenna so the reception was clearer.









Seriously for players Surf is special for young players first time they play, or even later  on  when they are still playing on Monday.

  Having two kids playing on Monday was special for me even though I was exhausted from running around at ~ 10 games over 3 days or something like that, took a couple more days off after that year and spent some time unwinding on the water.


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Jul 21, 2017)

It still pretty Special if you ask me! My daughters team won Surf Cup White last year and they were not an ECNL or even a Pre-Academy Team. She was still so excited to have the jacket and the title. Even though her team was the Best of the Second Best, they beat out some super strong teams, played very high level soccer all weekend and she was very proud of her team! There were a lot of College Coaches at the field and at the end of the day...isn't that what we are paying for? Exposure still great for good teams that are not ECNL and Surf Cup still turned away PLENTY of teams at every age bracket! Looking forward to it next weekend!


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 22, 2017)

The old Surf Cup was so so much better. For those who never experienced it, it's difficult to explain.
The Polo fields were perfect, no fertilizer smell giving you headaches, although an occasional wiff of the horses was never offensive. Boys and girls played on the same weekend, same venue, that made it easy for friends and families. Everyone hung out to watch intense games. The level of play was top notch.
Sure miss the old Surf Cup.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 22, 2017)

Did Slammers FC boycott Surf Cup. They used to be one of those clubs that always had a team in the finals.... what happened to Slammers (Newport)?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 22, 2017)

jojosoccer said:


> Did Slammers FC boycott Surf Cup. They used to be one of those clubs that always had a team in the finals.... what happened to Slammers (Newport)?


Yes.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 22, 2017)

jojosoccer said:


> Did Slammers FC boycott Surf Cup. They used to be one of those clubs that always had a team in the finals.... what happened to Slammers (Newport)?


They are part of the Silverlakes consortium with Legends and Beach.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (Jul 22, 2017)

jojosoccer said:


> Did Slammers FC boycott Surf Cup. They used to be one of those clubs that always had a team in the finals.... what happened to Slammers (Newport)?


A follow up (off topic) question---Slammers and their affiliated teams have a fairly large footprint but is there a reason why there isn't a Slammers affiliated team  in San Diego?


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh that makes sense.
The old Surf Cup everyone feared playing Slammers, Surf or Blues. And even Samba ( Real So Cal)On the boys side it was Strikers, Arsenal, Real So Cal and Pats. (Nomads, Barca and Albion too)People would gather to watch those top teams play....there were these rivalries all over the place. Out of state teams were coming from across the country. It was an elite tourney back then, that is for sure!


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2017)

jojosoccer said:


> Oh that makes sense.
> The old Surf Cup everyone feared playing Slammers, Surf or Blues. And even Samba ( Real So Cal)On the boys side it was Strikers, Arsenal, Real So Cal and Pats. (Nomads, Barca and Albion too)People would gather to watch those top teams play....there were these rivalries all over the place. Out of state teams were coming from across the country. It was an elite tourney back then, that is for sure!


Elite is relative.  My son played on a team that got a last-minute invitation because one So Cal entrant won USYS Far West regionals and had a conflict between Surf Cup and Nationals.  His team won their group against three State Cup champions from east of the Mississippi, then got bumped by the B team of the team that left.


----------

